# Time to move on...



## Drew67 (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi
My problems (or I should say my wifes problems) started about 2 years ago.
Married 22 years, 19 and 16 yr old kids.
House and Hamster.
Ideal family (or used to be)

But my son has problems which caused our life to go down a different route.

I found out she was going out Friday nights and getting it on with another dude (tells me it was only kissing...???)
Caught them exchanging cute little photos... which was bulls##t in my eyes.
Caught them down a dark deserted road at 5am.... 'oh nothng happened, we had a little smoke and just talked'... yeah right!
I tried to change my ways toward her but this didn't work.
Then about three weeks ago I found out one of her little farcebook love posts was aimed at him (overheard her talking to her mate about it)

So I'm moving on... or trying to... easier said that done!

Her love for me left the house about a year ago.

But I'm now waking up to the reality of it all.

My boy needs a house and a mother more that I need a wife and wayplace to stay... so I'm going to pack up my troubles in my old kit bag and fly fly fly 

I'm looking for a place now even though it'll break the bank, but hey, s^!t happens in these situations.

My suspicious mind needs a rest!

I'm quite angry at her... but there's two sides to every coin so she most proberly blames me to her friends.

That old saying 'loves a two way street' never felt so true as it does now.

Tact, patience and cooperation will see me through.. and I'm a typical Aries!!! lol

I'd love a concious uncoupling, but we'll have to wait and see...


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

welcome drew67 to the new forum, and sorry about what happened, but there's lots of company in that department here, including me.

post your detailed story in the 'coping with infidelity' section and you'll get lots of good advice and feedback, although it sounds like you've already set your course.


----------

